# Anklingeln gefährlich



## FranziskaHDK (1 Februar 2017)

Ich bekomme ständig kurze Klingler von einer Nummer
+49900....
Keine Ahnung was das soll, ich hab aber keine Lust zurückzurufen (wäre aber wohl kostenlos)
Kann ich das auch auf meinem iPhone blocken oder geht das nur auf Android ?


----------



## klausp (1 Februar 2017)

Wenn das eine 0900-Nummer ist, dann ist das keineswegs kostenlos sondern ziemlich teuer bei Rückruf. 
Auf Ping-Anrufe sollte man aus diesem Grund ohnehin nicht reagieren.


----------



## Kreisler4 (22 März 2017)

und wie kann man solche ping anrufe unterbinden ?


----------



## Hippo (22 März 2017)

In einer Sperrliste 0900 pauschal sperren


----------

